# rain guards



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

Has any one put these on there cruze? If so could u post some pics would like to see what it looks like


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

is that what those things do? i never understood the point of them :S


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

CHUV said:


> is that what those things do? i never understood the point of them :S


They let you crack the windows without rain getting in the car.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

lol i figured that much after the post title, but why are they also called wind guards? or wind deflectors?


----------



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

I had them on my last car liked them due to the fact that I was a smoker so i could have the window down enough when it rained. Some cars they just look horrible on, and I did quite smoking this past summer so dont think i will be getting them but i kinda like the look of them on the cruze, so maybe I will. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have some on mine I have had them on there for a while I love them I have them on every car that I have owned


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Still waiting on my dark-smoke ones from Weathertech. Been on back-order from them since early January. Supposedly they will be in the next week or so. With constant emails and showing how frustrated I am (I got told twice they would be in but then back-ordered again) I got them to knock of 10% up-grade shipping to express and make the shipping free. Hoping they are in soon.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I have also had them on most of my cars as I can crack open the windows in the rain which keeps them from fogging up.


----------

